# Ever eaten too much honey??



## TIMER

We brought in the first full capped frame of the year yesterday
Crushed and coarse strained it.
Some of the best I've ever had, clover and alfalfa I'm sure.
My wife is concerned that we are eating too much:no:
1/4 cup each for the kids and about a 1/2 pound or so for me
No I'll effect so far:applause:


----------



## K.E.N.

I'd keep an eye on the kids. Raw natural honey carries botulism which is the main reason not to feed it to babies. Their stomachs are not devloped enough to handle it. It is also not recomended for children under the age of 4yrs. @ a 1/4 cup a day you probably wont have a hayfever epidemic from clover or alfalfa. Honey that is processed with heat generally sterilizes the honey. One reason why raw natural honey tastes better than mass produce honey. Heating it changes the chemistry of honey, Mostly you'll have a bitter aftertaste from heat processing. Long term effect may help the cause diabetes due to overdosing on sugar. I'd keep it down to about 1/2 a cup per week at most or maybe a tablespoon or two a day.


----------



## TIMER

Yes, yes, I know all good things in moderation
I'm aware of all the things you mention
I was just fishing to see if anyone here has had an actual overdose


----------



## K.E.N.

When I over indulge I end up with a stomach ache.


----------



## honeyman46408

> 1/2 pound or so for me No I'll effect so far:applause:


Mabee not real soon but watch the waist line :lookout::lpf:


----------



## dixiebeeco

On extraction days, I end up eating more than my share of honey, and WHAT A HUGE ENERGY BOOST I have for several hours until the sugar high wears off. LOL


----------



## sqkcrk

TIMER said:


> No I'll effect so far:applause:


Really? Seems to have effected your spelling abilities somewhat.


----------



## CharlieN

Happened a time or two when extracting...... The result?

Proverbs 25:16 Hast thou found honey? eat so much as is sufficient for thee, lest thou be filled therewith, and vomit it.


----------



## TIMER

squeeker creeker, its the auto correct on my ipad, not my spelling abilities.
Thanks for the attack though


----------



## sqkcrk

That's it. Blame it on your tools. Just what a poor carpenter is said to do.

You brought it up. I just assumed since you misspelled a word and added a smiley face you were poking fun at yourself. Yer welcome for the attack.  My pleasure.

And isn't "its" possessive, not the contraction of "it is"? Maybe your ipad has had too much honey. lol


----------



## Marty Daly

This thread intrigues me. I actually had a time, about 35 years ago, when my jaw was wired shut and all I could eat was baby food and soft things. I found a jar of honey and said, "Hmm... this looks good." I ate about 1/2 a quart and got an awful stomach ache. I wouldn't eat honey for years after that.
I since have gotten over it and much prefer honey to sugar on toast. Honey is the best tea additive I know of, and you know, a teaspoon full (...or two) each morning gets the cylinders warmed up just fine.


----------



## sqkcrk

I'm sure one can eat too much. One can drink too much water too. Maybe I haven't eaten enuf. 

I know the general public doesn't.

By the way that's Squeak Creek, thank you.


----------



## sevenmmm

Have already accomplished this feat a few times this year!

Been eating A LOT of frozen honey-ladened comb from this first batch I have ever harvested.


----------



## Vance G

When I was a grubby little farm boy, we visited a neighbor and I noticed a bee box sitting on a tray with congealed honey standing. It was partially sugared and laced with pollen. He invited me to taste it and I did. My father and the man wandered off but I kept gouging out finger fulls. It was a memorable sick! I didn't lose it and was off my feed for days. I fortunately got over it but it took a couple years. Now when extracting i get the too much sugar buzz, but know when to stop. Squeak Creek! I thought it was more chicken oriented. Now that is a cheap gratuitous shot.


----------



## sqkcrk

TIMER said:


> squeeker creeker, its the auto correct on my ipad, not my spelling abilities.
> Thanks for the attack though


Yer wecome.


----------



## AstroBee

K.E.N. said:


> It is also not recomended for children under the age of 4yrs.


Care to provide a reference to support this statement? Thanks


----------



## seal62

We love the honey you gave us .I have only one problem ..you didnt give us enough . The buckwheat is jamming and i might have to steal a frame or 2 .


----------



## Intheswamp

AstroBee said:


> Care to provide a reference to support this statement? Thanks


That quote is in response to a statement by K.E.N. stating "It is also not recomended for children under the age of 4yrs."

Now I don't give honey to kids under 1 year old (not trying to start that argument, just stating what we don't do), but my 4-1/2 year old granddaughter is a honey eating little girl!!! She's been eating it for three years now and loves it. I think sometimes she wishes she was a honey bee!!!

Ed


----------



## TIMER

:update: We have a winner, last night as I worked in the honey shop three of our boys (ages 4-1/2, 5-1/2, & 11) were helping themselves to the leftovers in the cappings tank.

I warned them (as always) don't overdue it, also I said you'll spoil your appetite and mom will tan your hide for not eating supper. As you can imagine they are all pretty well conditioned to eating honey so I was not too concerned.

The older two stopped but the youngest continued to enjoy himself a bit too long.

As we stepped out of the shop he tossed his cookies (uh, honey) all back up on the ground  Of course I reminded him that I told him so as we hosed him off.
His 11 year old brother says, hey now you'll have room for supper 

I was a bit concerned but he showed no other ill effects and is fine today.
Bet he'll stay out of the cappings tank for awhile


----------



## TIMER

He's right back eating honey tonight. 
Kids are amazing, I would've taken at least a few days off.


----------



## StevenG

Loved the story! And yep, kids are resilient!


----------

